# Old Fire alarm strobe



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

They renovated one of the dormitories at a local state college this summer. My foreman had me going around room to room labeling receptacles when i spoted this in one of the rooms. Acording to the university website the dorm was built in 1964 and renovated in 1979 (and now again in 2013). Im guessing it was installed between 64 and 79 but curious as to what others think its vintage is. Far as i know it is still in service as most of the FA system remained (but with newer smoke heads and horn, horn/strobes).


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

call em up and ask em, or open the cover and check the date on the flash tube.

http://www.whelen.com/pb/Automotive/Warranties-Trademarks/Automotive_Warranty.pdf


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

That strobe is out of the 80's, might have been upgraded from a bell.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

That is cool. I got some older (80s-90s) Simplex bells and pulls from my old college, they put a new system in and tossed everything!


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Made when they built em to last !
Still works does it ?


----------

